# nude photogram nsfw



## newrmdmike (Jan 18, 2007)

this was fun to make.







huh, thats kind of like xray vision almost, haha.


----------



## newrmdmike (Jan 18, 2007)

hmmmmmmm . . . bump?


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 18, 2007)

I like the light...but I'm not sure what to make of the circle and the ghostly hand.


----------



## newrmdmike (Jan 18, 2007)

hmmmm, well . . haha, the circle is the edge of a small diffuser and the breast outline is through the diffuser, the hand is in the original


----------



## df3photo (Jan 18, 2007)

interesting... I can say I dont hate it for sure.... kinda dig the idea.


----------



## snownow (Jan 19, 2007)

The more i see it the better i like it, nice effect.


----------



## Ab$olut (Jan 20, 2007)

Very creative I made a few 'see through' shots with a friends car bonnet maybe I should try with other things that open and close :mrgreen:


----------



## newrmdmike (Jan 22, 2007)

haha, right !
thanks guys, and df3photo, i'm not sure what you meant by "i can say i don't hate it for sure"


----------



## LAW2 (Jan 22, 2007)

It doesn't move me and I find it hard to understand the story or the moment in which it was taken.  I feel like I am at an art show and if I just keep staring at it maybe I'll figure it out.  The circle really throughs me.  The words "hard, perfect and absolute" come to mind when I see circle, which for me doesn't fit in the picture.  Different strokes for different folks.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## newrmdmike (Jan 23, 2007)

haha, i loved your comment law2, i'm not trying to be one of those high art people, who needs some story or explanation for things, i just put things where i'm drawn to put them, and ended up with the above.

thanks for the comment!


----------



## myopia (Jan 25, 2007)

i can say i dont hate it for sure.


----------



## newrmdmike (Jan 25, 2007)

haha, that still makes no sense to me, does that mean you just don't hate it, or that you like it and are saying in a different way?


----------



## outlier (Feb 8, 2007)

I think it is nice. Some things that don't work for me are the blatant light reflection in front of her. It draws attention to the fact that it is staged with lighting etc.  I also don't care for the circle. There's plenty there to draw my attention without the circle...


----------



## craig (Feb 16, 2007)

Not seeing the photogram part here. I guess you placed a circle on the photograph? Point is that photogram's do not involve a camera. More like transmitting light on to light sensitive paper. Tough deal to accomplish digitally?


----------



## newrmdmike (Feb 16, 2007)

haha, no its not difficult to do digitally, however, i had been looking at a bunch of man ray's stuff and made this.

its pretty poor, but was fun to make i guess.


----------

